#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  Monthly electric bill?

## hillbilly

Yes, this subject has been done before but hopefully EGAT here in Thailand has changed for the better. My home in Bangkok has eight ACs. Our average monthly electric  bill is between B5000-6000 per month. Sometimes it can be be as high as B9000 depending upon the guests at home.

Or the fact that my luk krueng daughter likes her room Colorado cool.

However, please keep in mind that we have four bathrooms with hot water heaters (that Thais never use, cough-cough) along with a washer and clothes dryer plus the usual kitchen appliances. Yes, we also have the numerous waterfalls and fish ponds...

Now before the trolls come out, when I was first living in Thailand my juice bill was about B500 per month. A long time ago though...

And your monthly electric bill is?

----------


## superman

1,200 in the hot season. We only have one aircon, it's in the bedroom. In the cold season 800 a month. Out in the sticks.

----------


## S Landreth

Khon Kaen last month,...1,900 baht

BKK condo (we don't stay there that much),...........700 baht (plus)

----------


## Marmite the Dog

We have a 2 bed bungalow.

We used to have one 28k BTU unit doing the whole house and the leccy was about 4k in the hot season.  :Sad: 

Now we have smaller units in each bedroom and rarely use the big bugger and the leccy comes in at about 2k a month.  :Smile: 

To compensate, we just bought a truck which can take about 1700B of diesel to fill it up.  :Sad:

----------


## forreachingme

Me bill is from 7 to 15 K Pisos !

divide by1.3 for THB..

Most of my neighboor have power saving things, they told me i should try, saves 25to 35 % on da Bill !

device just plugg in anywghere and works wonders, you just remind me i have to give it a try !

Saving converted in San Miguels could be interesting

----------


## The Fresh Prince

Normally 4000-5000bt. It's a good month if it's under 4000.

All that really powers is 2 aircons (1 x 18,000btu & 1 x 24,000btu), a big fridge and a big tv, lights, oven and washing machine..

----------


## Bangyai

> 1,200 in the hot season. We only have one aircon, it's in the bedroom. In the cold season 800 a month. Out in the sticks.


Same. Could get more but don't want to run the risk of living in an air con bubble in a hot country. I figure its better to get used to some heat so that when I go out to some place without air it doesn't cause undue discomfort.

----------


## Khun Custard

> And your monthly electric bill is?


Glad you asked Hillybilly!!

Well, once we disconnected 2 village street lights and some dodgy wiring leading off our water well pump (located just off our property), stopped the neighbours watering their grass patch (our power and pump),  the month bill reduced from the range of 7> 6.5K now down to 5.5 - 4.5k.    Invites to the village parties, birthdays and constant wahs and toothy greetings pretty much dried up the day we cut off the power!

The baby cannot cope with the heat so we run a large air con. pretty much 16 hrs per day.

----------


## BobR

Mine is about 1300 Baht, it's a large house but I live alone.  I do run the AC in the bedroom all night every night and in the day time when I'm home, and leave a television and interior lights on when I'm away.  

It does seem much cheaper than my electric bill in California was.  Maybe a constructive way to do with would be to figure the kilowatt hour rates here and at home and the currency exchange rates.

----------


## SEA Traveler

btwn 4-5K baht per month.  1 AC in the bed room that is on for about 4 hours an evening, 1 AC in the office that is on for about 6 hours a day, hot water heater, 2 fans that are on most of the day and 1 on all evening, pool filter/pump, and the normal other stuff like TV, computers, fridge, washing machine, lights...

Marmite, Consider yourself fortunate on the file fill up.  2K baht high test for total fill of my Honda CRV.  Hey, "it is what it is".

----------


## Dick

The electric clothes dryer is probably the killer.

Since I have installed one the bill has practically doubled 

 I'm in a 4 bedroom house running 2  AC's when home.

----------


## Gerbil

Around 5k for me

----------


## Satonic

3-4000k on average. Highest at about 7k (when family visit), lowest 1800.

----------


## Albert Shagnasty

7-9k depending on time of year.

Thank fuck the water bill's only 240bt  ::chitown::

----------


## nigelandjan

I know its not exactly what you want to hear , but just to give a comparison idea at the moment in the UK 

       £33 /   bht  1650   per month electric  ..... Big tv, 2 coms , shower , lighting .  ( no aircon ) elec blanket

      £45 /   bht  2250     per month  gas   ......  Cooking  ,  heating  ( budgeted out for about 7 months use )

          BTW all our energy costs are due to go up between 18 -- 24 %  after November this year !

Water bill   £45  /  bht 2400 per month

----------


## FailSafe

Generally around 9K- just the fridges, pool pump, outdoor security lighting, and other 'always on' stuff runs near 5K.

----------


## rickschoppers

> Originally Posted by superman
> 
> 
> 1,200 in the hot season. We only have one aircon, it's in the bedroom. In the cold season 800 a month. Out in the sticks.
> 
> 
> Same. Could get more but don't want to run the risk of living in an air con bubble in a hot country. I figure its better to get used to some heat so that when I go out to some place without air it doesn't cause undue discomfort.


Currently the same as Bangyai and Superman. The house has two ACs that are not always used, 2 TVs, 2 small fridges and inexpensive lighting. Once I start the house build in Oct.-Nov., I am hoping to have a similar footprint and the same type of electric bill. No need for a clothes dryer in Thailand which can chew up a lot of juice.

----------


## Fondles

Average here is Bt.4000 p/m.
1 x AC 24/7 (bedroom)
1 x AC 4hrs a day (office)
2 x fridges 24/7
1 x chest freezer 24/7
2 x lcd tvs (lounge room 12 hrs per day/bedroom 3 hrs per day)
1 x Xbox 360 3hrs per day (media player is bedroom)
2 x PC's 24/7
2 x fish ponds (pumps and aerators 24/7)
1 x washing machine
1 x Oven  (8 hrs per week)
2 x hot water in showers (4 showers per day total)
numerous fans and usual lights.

Bill came yesterday, 1038 units totaling Bt.4104.17.

----------


## nedwalk

> The electric clothes dryer is probably the killer.


beet me to it... dump the drier..hair driers are another biggy..maybe utilise solar pumps for the fish ponds..solar lights where possible..maybe a little solar system battery back up where possible

i put a 3kw grid interactive system soalr hot water on my houses back in ozzie..relative to what time of year re consuption, i eliminated the power bills..
400-600au, quartly...but on saying that my daughter has moved in with my wife , so i dare say they are now payinbg for power..now that the old winging bastard is,nt there to nag about leaveing lights on and haveing the bedrooms turn into deep freezers..

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Marmite, Consider yourself fortunate on the file fill up. 2K baht high test for total fill of my Honda CRV. Hey, "it is what it is".


Just thankful the Midget can't drive or I think I'd be filling up every week!

----------


## Thormaturge

ThB 2,000 - 3000 at home and the same for the office.

Just use aircon to take the edge off the temperature.

----------


## Bobcock

Our bill is generally 4xxx, can go over 5000 if we have guestes staying, and below 4000 if we go away for a while during the month.

----------


## Boon Mee

Now?  Right at 4300 with 3 A/C's run only at night.  3 fridges, 1 chest freezer, H2O constant pressure pump. Security lights. Haven't got the pool in yet but expect when that pump is running, the electric will double.

Was paying > double this amount for utilities back in the States so really not complaining... :Smile:

----------


## robbo

holy shit you guys, i have a two story townhouse with air in 1 bedroom only, the electric bill arrived yesterday and my girl thought it was high.....326 baht

----------


## misskit

In cool season, for three months, my bill can be 350-500B. Hot season is 1500B. There are three AC units in this house, but I am cheap and run only one at a time.

When guests have been here for a week and all units are running, the bill is 2500B.

I am in Sansei district CM.

----------


## Bung

Usually 1500-1600 with bedroom AC,s on at night. I,m here alone now most nights and this month was 1100. I put in the energy saving light bulbs and leave one on when I go out at night. Just bought an led tv which uses much less power. I will be installing roof insulation and ventilation before next summer, it will be interesting to see the difference then. Clearly at lot of you are running big AC,s all day and paying the price for that. I would definitely look at roof ventilation and insulation if were me. Even things like draft excluders under your doors can help keep the cold in.

----------


## aging one

Same as the rest 4 to 6 thousand a month. 4 air conditioners, two that run all night, plus the hot water heaters and the such.

----------


## Thai Pom

Around 2k a Month. Townhouse - Living room fan and huge Plasma TV on from 6am -10pm, Huge Fridge, Hairdryer, Washing Machine and Bedroom Aircon on every night.

----------


## royston p

wow,my bill for past 6 months was 1200 ihave all the usual,air con 2fridges fish pond t.v 3,kettle on 14 hrs?,and I thought that was expensive,now i will pay with a smile on my face.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Philippines has the highest electric rates in Asia. For a six-bedroom house, it costs me $200-$300 a month. Only use one AC at night. It's appliances which either make things hot or cold that kill you. Stoves and ovens are gas. Two refrigerators and one freezer, but only use the freezer occasionally. Four AC's, but generally only use the one at night. Only use the water pump for about an hour a day in the morning. If I was 90-minutes North, in Manila, it would be four times higher. At least.

----------


## nidhogg

Hmm.  Small town house, three aircons, only one used (all night, every night).  fridges, 2 TVs on all evening, water heater, fans.  Bill 3K to 4K per month.  Direct meter.

One thing that really is noticable is that the bill starts to climb when the aircon is due for a service..can put a K on the bill when its struggling...

----------


## ltnt

My monthly electric bill is B900 to B1000/mo.  Two story, three AC's used minimum amount just to cool bedroom in the evenings.  Use fans everyday, washing machine and normal light on when required not left on while un-personed.

Monthly water bill is B250 to B300/mo City water supply.

----------


## Airportwo

> Now? Right at 4300 with 3 A/C's run only at night. 3 fridges, 1 chest freezer, H2O constant pressure pump. Security lights. Haven't got the pool in yet but expect when that pump is running, the electric will double.


Mine's 4.5 - 6.5k a month, at least 1 aircon always running somewhere in house, biggest cost is the pool pump, sucks it up, be worth putting a "solar" powered pump in to save costs, they are available in Bangkok now

----------


## nigelandjan

> Even things like draft excluders under your doors can help keep the cold in. __________________


                      555+   Ironic !

----------


## sabaii sabaii

Ahh, draft includers, nice tip 

1600 baht a month here, does involve removing the main fuse on my way out though :Smile:

----------


## Loy Toy

> And your monthly electric bill is?


Depending who is staying, friends relatives etc between 6 and 10,000.00 Baht per month.

You can add around 2,500 Baht just for my pool mate.

----------


## sabaii sabaii

> 3-4000k on average. Highest at about 7k (when family visit), lowest 1800





> Our bill is generally 4xxx, can go over 5000 if we have guestes staying





> Depending who is staying, friends relatives etc between 6 and 10,000.00 Baht per month.


So from this we can gather, if you stay at Bob's, you're getting a standing fan and getting booted out while he's at work  :Smile:

----------


## kmart

Some large carbon footprints trampling through this thread. :Smile: 

Rayong 2 story w/ 4 aircons around 2.5 - 3k / month. Although this will increase later this year.

----------


## dirk diggler

MY electric bill is currently under dispute/refusal to pay.

Ok, so I'm paying 6 baht per unit as is in my lease.

However, I'm living alone in an apartment, 3 rooms living/kitchen, bedroom, bathroom.

The only electric I use is fridge freezer, charge laptop once per day, charge iphone every night, light bulbs. Bedroom air con is only ever on while I sleep, which is more than the average person.

I never cook, I don't boil water, 3rd party does my laundry, the shower is warm enough without using the electric for water, both tvs are unplugged and never used.

*Electric bill July 14 - Aug 13: 

1011.1 Kg/w [at] 6.00bht per unit

6,066.60bht + VAT [at] 7% 424.66bht 

= 6,491.26bht* 

Even at standard unit price, that would be fucking impossible, right?

----------


## Gerbil

^ You're being fucked.

----------


## aging one

yup you are getting screwed dirk.

----------


## Thetyim

> 1011.1 Kg/w [at] 6.00bht per unit


I only pay 3.5 baht per unit

----------


## dirk diggler

Well, not yet as I have refused to pay. Since that bill I have been taking the meter readings every day, As I never saw the reading that I started with.

I seem to be using about 20 units per day, I check it when I go out and when I come home I have used 1-1.5 units. Only the fridge freezer.

I've known my landlord for 10 years, thou that was my first month ever staying here, he's also a good friend of my Father's etc. Makes it a little more difficult than how I would usually handle this.

My rent is already too high, ffs.

----------


## dirk diggler

> Originally Posted by dirk diggler
> 
> 1011.1 Kg/w [at] 6.00bht per unit
> 
> 
> I only pay 3.5 baht per unit


Yes, I understand, but the price of the unit is not what's under dispute here. Most serviced apartments around here charge 6 per unit.

If you want to look at it that way by bill is 

3,538.88 + 7% VAT 247.72

= 3,786.6 bht

No fucking way for the electric I use.

----------


## Thetyim

> Yes, I understand, but the price of the unit is not what's under dispute here.


I got a 4 bedroom house, 4 occupants.
Computers, fans, TV, fridge, hot showers, washing machines and a drier, etc and my last monthly usage was 377 KWH

----------


## Gerbil

I'm thinking of installing a jacuzzi/whirlpool - that's going to affect the monthly bill. Still the installation cost is likely to postpone that plan though!

----------


## dirk diggler

Wow!

I think I'll just show him this thread.

Thanks, Thetyim.

----------


## dirk diggler

Any idea how I could have the meter checked?

----------


## pickel

It could be a faulty meter Dirk. My friends business had bills of 5500 baht, and when he changed meters, his bill went down to 2200 baht. I don't know how to check it though.

----------


## Pol the Pot

Now we're getting somewhere.

So a 'unit' is 1kw/h?

And you're paying between 3.5 and 6THB?

How much in the Phills, Davis?

In Phnom Penh it's 720KHR/ unit if you use over 100kw/h per month, that's 0.20USD.

In the provinces, say Pursat, it's nearly 2USD/ unit (yes, 10x what it costs in PP). I'd think that makes it the highest in SEA.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

P.P. It's hard to find it on the bill. I just looked, and there are 12 different surcharges for a variety of things which basically serve to double the cost. In the case of the bill I am looking at, from 4,982 Peso (about $120) for generation charge to Peso 8,662 (over $200) for total bill with all the add-ons. That's for 955 kwh.

----------


## ltnt

I think you need to see if your the only one connected to your meter?  I rented once and found I was paying not only for my house but the landlords and her sisters house electric.  Shit happens, but you don't have to like it.

----------


## Pol the Pot

> P.P. It's hard to find it on the bill. I just looked, and there are 12 different surcharges for a variety of things which basically serve to double the cost. In the case of the bill I am looking at, from 4,982 Peso (about $120) for generation charge to Peso 8,662 (over $200) for total bill with all the add-ons. That's for 955 kwh.


Works out to about 20 cents too. Same as here. Expensive. In Vietnam it's a quarter of that.

There's a second rate here too, 360KHR/ unit. Only applies to those households that use less than 100 kh/h per month.

Means households that don't even have a fridge running.

----------


## dirk diggler

That's the thing, in 12 hours i was out,I came back, checked again and I had only used 1.5 units, only the fridge freezer. 

so in the other 12 hours I'm using about 8 or 9 hours AC, charge a phone and laptop and using about 20 units.

Aparantly the meter is new, but he didn't seem phased my the size of my bill.

----------


## Pol the Pot

Maybe somebody's stealing your electricity as Itnt suggested? Happens here too.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

I keep meaning to get a set of security screen doors from these guys so that I can have the doors open more and get some air flowing through the house. This would reduce my aircon bill.

Anybody here used them or have an idea of prices? (say for a patio door sized set)

Meshtec International Co., Ltd. Stainless steel wire mesh screen,security doors and security windows,mesh security,security screen

"MajestecTM  products look like ordinary flyscreens, but they are actually made from  high tensile stainless steel mesh, framing with coated aluminium.  MajestecTM provides secure protection while allowing the cool breezes through your home with clear views."

----------


## S Landreth

> I keep meaning to get a set of security screen doors 
> 
> Anybody here used them or have an idea of prices? (say for a patio door sized set)


Regular front door and back door sizes,..3,000 baht each (installed). But these are Khon Kaen prices. Ours are open all day.

----------


## dirtydog

I have to admit for the last couple of years I thought my electric was too high, last few months I have been changing all the plugs and light switches and checking the cables for leaks, the plugs etc are 10 years old already so need changing, seems at 2.5k baht per month without air con on is doing ok with my electric bill, oh for the days of living in an apartment and having a electric bill of less than 200baht per month, then again butter was only 15baht per packet and Thai cigarettes were even less in those days, anybody remember the 2.5baht buses in Bangkok  :Smile:

----------


## The Fresh Prince

> Regular front door and back door sizes,..3,000 baht each (installed). But these are Khon Kaen prices. Ours are open all day.


Cheers. Is that for the security style ones or just regular fly screens?

I need them to be dog proof.

----------


## Gerbil

> I keep meaning to get a set of security screen doors from these guys so that I can have the doors open more and get some air flowing through the house. This would reduce my aircon bill.
> 
> Anybody here used them or have an idea of prices? (say for a patio door sized set)


I find too much dust and shit ends up in the house with them. I have to flog the maid harder to keep her on top of the cleaning.

----------


## FailSafe

It's always a good idea to check your meter yourself every month- I keep track of the usage on a spreadsheet for reference so I can see if there are any abnormalities.

----------


## dirk diggler

> Maybe somebody's stealing your electricity as Itnt suggested? Happens here too.


I really don't think that's the case. My electric is consistent when I'm here and consistent when I'm not. Last month I was the only person on the 4th floor, which was a bit spooky and all the meters are in a cabinet together next to the lift. 

However, if the meter is cheating (that's my vote), this becomes a legal matter and I don't want that. Zero point asking him to have it checked, and How could I possibly go about it myself?

I'm gonna ride up to Samui at the for the weekend, I will even unplug the fridge (only full of water, beer and sandwich material anyway) and it shouldn't move at all.

I really hope it does though, significantly.

----------


## sabaii sabaii

428 units I used last month

----------


## S Landreth

> Originally Posted by S Landreth
> 
> Regular front door and back door sizes,..3,000 baht each (installed). But these are Khon Kaen prices. Ours are open all day.
> 
> 
> Cheers. Is that for the security style ones or just regular fly screens?
> 
> I need them to be dog proof.


Security. Dogs will not be able to get in or out unless you open the door for them.

----------


## dirk diggler

To be honest DD, in the last ten years I could count with one hand the amount of times I've received satangs in my change, and I can count with my dick how many times I've used them whilst paying for something.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

> Regular front door and back door sizes,..3,000 baht each (installed).





> Security. Dogs will not be able to get in or out unless you open the door for them.


Cheers, thats a lot cheaper than I was expecting.

I had regular fly screens in my old house but the dog could just run straight through them.

I've sent Meshtec an email.

----------


## S Landreth

> Originally Posted by S Landreth
> 
> Regular front door and back door sizes,..3,000 baht each (installed).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We had them in BKK and the dogs would scratch at them during thunder storms, trying to get in.  :Sad:

----------


## aging one

> anybody remember the 2.5baht buses in Bangkok


Oh boy I do, white with a blue stripe and rattling and old.  Or haggling with a taxi driver on a rainy night trying to get home. No meters at all. 

My 55 sq mt apartment with a bedroom, living room, outside kitchen on a covered balcony was 3200 baht a month. I ran the air at night and it was 500 baht a month. This is with a fridge, microwave, water heater, stereo, TV and fans.  Those were the days. 

Cue theme song of Mash, with what I have spent in the last few months living in this "Cheap" country.

----------


## Hampsha

Just learning about this. My wife complains that ours is* 900 baht*/mo and before it was less. Just the basics in my house no aircon. The computer/internet seems to have jacked up the costs for us. Location surin

----------


## Fondles

> 428 units I used last month


How much was the bill for that ?

----------


## sabaii sabaii

^just under 1600 baht, so works out to 3.5 




> anybody remember the 2.5baht buses in Bangkok


There are some free ones here in Bangkok, they are red and white

No.2 goes to Grand Palace, No.45 goes Samrong wherever that is

So I've been informed

----------


## dirk diggler

i'd hazard a guess at about 1.5k

----------


## S Landreth

> Originally Posted by The Fresh Prince
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by S Landreth
> ...


The front screen door.




And for everyone else,I dont want to hear it. Butterflies were not my choice.  :Smile:

----------


## spikebs4

out in the sticks/pak-chong area/..average bin,1200 baht..3 or 4 fans, fridge/freezer, hot water....T.V.- on all fkin day long,P.C...last 2 bins were 400 and 40 baht, so i called the office, had a guy come round to look at box, which is fixed to a big concrete lamp-post,/more like the leaning tower of pisa/ on the opposite side of the soi from my place..guy takes a look, box broke, says you pay for new box 200 baht,i say ok no problem.. then i say what happens when the tower of pisa falls over, guy says you pay,, yeahhh in yer dreams sherlock,

----------


## Loy Toy

> Hairdryer


 :rofl:  But you ain't got no hair.......... :rofl:

----------


## spikebs4

dirk digg.. same as what itnt says,you need to get it checked,could be genuine/new box wired up wrong/ or someones having you over, i know a few people who had the same problem, and if you dont say youll keep on paying...

----------


## Thetyim

> However, if the meter is cheating (that's my vote), this becomes a legal matter and I don't want that.


Take a good look at the meter and make sure the seal is not broken or been tampered with. You need to look carefully. If you are satisfied with the meter then all you can do is ask or offer to replace it with a new one.

----------


## dirtydog

> I don’t want to hear it. Butterflies were not my choice.


Nothing gay about them at all, they look like quite manly butterflies  :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> My 55 sq mt apartment with a bedroom, living room, outside kitchen on a covered balcony was 3200 baht a month.


I only pay about that for my house here in Udonstani.

----------


## FailSafe

Like Loy Toy mentioned, a pool is really costly to run every month- the filter sucks a huge amount of power, and generally runs 8-12 hours per day- I would guess my pool alone eats 3K per month (and the dogs use the damned thing more than I do)- after that it's A/C usage.

----------


## sabaii sabaii

I used to have a friend, who cut a little slit in the plastic window of his leccy meter, then cut some plastic off a coke bottle, and put it into the slit, thus stopping the wheel spinning.

He also turned his gas meter round, so the wheel went backwards.

Don't know if he ever got found out, but he had some huge plants in his house  :Smile:

----------


## Davis Knowlton

P.P. Yep, about 20 cents. But remember that's province price - Manila is about 80 cents to $1.

----------


## Bung

> I used to have a friend, who cut a little slit in the plastic window of his leccy meter, then cut some plastic off a coke bottle, and put it into the slit, thus stopping the wheel spinning.


Ha ha. My parents did that in Holland in the 1940's....if you have 3 phase you can swap two phases around and the meter will run backwards thus unwinding the cost. i did it on my moms house (I was an electrician) and turned everything on hard for a couple of weeks then swapped it back. Pretty pointless really for the saving.

My meter here is stuffed. Someone took the cover off the termials so they are just out in the breeze 6 feet above the ground. With some of the rain I have no idea how it didn't blow up.....Then a guy who did some welding, stripped the wires leading into the house (live mind you) then just left them bare. I was underneath them looking at my water meter and shut off valves (which was also stuffed-now fixed) stood up and just missed them. They have tape on them now but what a mess, time to get it sorted.

Never ending......

----------


## dirtydog

> I used to have a friend, who cut a little slit in the plastic window of his leccy meter, then cut some plastic off a coke bottle, and put it into the slit, thus stopping the wheel spinning.


Drill a hole in the side big enough for a paper clip to fit in, that stops it.

----------


## DrAndy

> Just thankful the Midget can't drive


we are too

----------


## sabaii sabaii

> Pretty pointless really for the saving.


I dunno, 




he did a lot of tumble drying for friends




 He'd always leave his lights on too, whether he was in or out






















Only thing with all those lamps and plants was the Police Choppers noticing his was the only house with no snow on the roof at Winter



















But he was a shrewd fella  :Smile:

----------


## The Fresh Prince

> Drill a hole in the side big enough for a paper clip to fit in, that stops it.


I didn't realize you're a scouser DD! :Smile:

----------


## palexxxx

> The electric clothes dryer is probably the killer.
> 
> Since I have installed one the bill has practically doubled.



Don't the clothes dry outdoors in the heat?

----------


## hillbilly

Please take into account Thailand's rainy season...

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Same here. We've had two days without pouring rain in the last month. Pouring right now.

----------


## sabaii sabaii

> Please take into account Thailand's rainy season...


It never lasts all day though

I think Dick's taking the piss, or he lives in a high rise with no balcony

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Please take into account Thailand's rainy season...


We do. We have a porch.

----------


## HermantheGerman

Try installing new light bulbs that use no electricity. Watch this video at about 3 min.

Liter of light &ndash; solar bulbs no way..

----------


## drawp

my electric bill here in macau during the summer is about 2.5k to 4k baht.  during the winter its generally about 200 to 400 baht.  i have a three bedroom apartment, but generally only use the a/c in two rooms, only have one tv.

same period back in the states was about 8000 to 11000 baht :|

the good thing here is that the govt subsidizes the electricity during the summer months, covering about 400 baht.

----------


## Stumpy

My 1 bedroom condo ~500-600 baht. I do not use AC that much, But I do not mind warm days. I have a washer, larger fridge.

I will soon buy a dryer. I like my clothes dried, soft and smell nice. Line drying just does not cut it for me on some of my clothes. Some can.

----------


## Satonic

^ The dryer will be quite costly

----------


## Stumpy

> ^ The dryer will be quite costly


It will be interesting. My neighbor has one, Says her bill about 1200 for everything. My GF and I have been paying her to use her dryer. We will not use for everything. Some things she will hang dry. Same with wash. Some she will hand wash.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Try installing new light bulbs that use no electricity. Watch this video at about 3 min.
> 
> Liter of light &ndash; solar bulbs no way..



I don't find this concept very attractive at all if I wanted light in the evening or night when it is needed.

----------


## dirk diggler

> I will soon buy a dryer.


Some are better than others, make sure you take it for a spin first...

----------


## Stumpy

> Originally Posted by JPPR2
> 
> 
> 
> I will soon buy a dryer.
> 
> 
> Some are better than others, make sure you take it for a spin first...


Yeah I agree 100%. I really like my neighbors Electrolux dryer. It is very efficient. every 10 minutes or so the drum reverses directions to stop the clothes from wadding up. I am not buying a monster commercial one. Like I said not all things will see the dryer. Just things I like soft, like bed sheets, T shirts...

----------


## nigelandjan

> Just things I like soft, like bed sheets, T shirts..


             If I wanna make " things " soft I do,nt go to the expense of a dryer ,,,,,,,,,,, I just look at a pic of my ex  :Smile:

----------


## ralphlsasser

> Normally 4000-5000bt. It's a good month if it's under 4000.
> 
> All that really powers is 2 aircons (1 x 18,000btu & 1 x 24,000btu), a big fridge and a big tv, lights, oven and washing machine..


That's good for all you have on it. Mine runs 3,000 to 5,000 and only a big refrigerator, 1- 28,000 btu air conditioner, washer, water heater, and lights on mine.

----------


## ralphlsasser

> my electric bill here in macau during the summer is about 2.5k to 4k baht. during the winter its generally about 200 to 400 baht. i have a three bedroom apartment, but generally only use the a/c in two rooms, only have one tv.
> 
> same period back in the states was about 8000 to 11000 baht :|
> 
> the good thing here is that the govt subsidizes the electricity during the summer months, covering about 400 baht.


My wife screems when my electric bill is 5,000 baht. I tell her I'll gladly pay 5,000 baht for electric because my electric bill in the states ran $500.00 to $700.00 a month. Hell I waste more than 5,000 baht a month. :smiley laughing:

----------

